# Q. on 'Apologetics'.....



## RegularJoe (Jun 30, 2022)

While I understand that the GON Forum needs to be careful in managing the quantity and quality 
of all the many great Forum subtitles (e.g., Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics) ....
Also, that as the Forum has grown ... it can make sense that some subtitles may be carefully justified in being 'adjusted' ....
With the above in mind, I have come to wonder, at this time, 
how come 'Apologetics' is categorized in with only Atheists/Agnostics,
when Apologetics applies to all faiths, including the arguments for the absence there of?
Therefore, at the risk of being edgy : ) .... 
does including Apologetics with Atheists/Agnostics,
and not including an Apologetics sections in and among the other 'faith' subtitles,
suggest that Atheists/Agnostics justify 'apologetic' debate while the other 'faiths' do not?
Perhaps Apologetics should be deleted from the Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics subtitle?
Another notion would be ....
Should Apologetics be added to the other faith subtitles?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm not a mod, so all I can offer is my opinion: I don't see why apologetics wouldn't apply to_ any_ _particular faith_ so remaining in this forum makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 30, 2022)

Not being a Mod / Admin, I remember when everything was broken up and "debate" was heavily frowned on.

In short, and I am sure there is a lot more detail than what I know - The non believers did not really have a place to state their opinion without being accused of derailing a believers thread. 

Even now it is just a place to "discuss". They (Mods / Admins) have been lenient with us here. 

Apologetic means "the intellectual defense of the truth of the Christian religion, usually considered a branch of theology." If you think about it, everyone discussing above is acting as an Apologetic discussing their branch of theology. By default - Apologetics are already there.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 30, 2022)

I think the way it is works out really well.
If a Christian or other faith enjoys debate or wants to learn more about those who dont believe and why, they come here.
If they only want to discuss with other believers, they stay in their appropriate subforum.
Suprisingly this subforum stays pretty mellow/problem free when it comes to issues mods have to deal with.
The same cant be said with the other religious sub forums. You'll note some subjects are forbidden in the "religious" forums because sometimes they dont play well with each other.

If it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2022)

I didn't have anything to do with setting it up but it does seem to be working well.


----------



## 1gr8buildit (Jun 30, 2022)

I think it's best here. Those new to the faith or imature in the faith will hopefully not venture here. The things we debate could cause them to stumble. Not saying that Apologetics is not bible approved because we are to always be ready to give an answer .... can't remember exactly how that one goes.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 30, 2022)

1gr8buildit said:


> I think it's best here. Those new to the faith or imature in the faith will hopefully not venture here. The things we debate could cause them to stumble. Not saying that Apologetics is not bible approved because we are to always be ready to give an answer .... can't remember exactly how that one goes.




*1 Peter 3:15*

*English Standard Version*

"but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect"


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 30, 2022)

I wasn’t a mod when these forums were created but sticky note offers.

Here's what's happening. We have divided the forums into 3 main categories. These categories will be moderated much like the on-topic forum. If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence there is a place for that. If you want to talk to others about Judeo-Christian thoughts and principles, there is a place for that. If you want to discuss other faiths there is a place for that.


----------

